# continuity and production of exhibits



## Dilettante1946

From a court document.  Is there a standard PL version, please?


----------



## LilianaB

Could you kindly explain what you have in mind and provide some links to what is meant? Do you need a boilerplate part of a legal document corresponding to the English document, in Polish, or just the phrase. More information is needed.


----------



## Dilettante1946

LilianaB said:


> Could you kindly explain what you have in mind and provide some links to what is meant? Do you need a boilerplate part of a legal document corresponding to the English document, in Polish, or just the phrase. More information is needed.



It's the single phrase, from a translation whose details I cannot go into for legal reasons.

We have a link , which as a new member I am not permitted to post which describes the situation in English, and we understand the process, but are looking for a standard Polish rendering, if such exists.

The link says:  If the police take possession of an item that needs to go to the lab, it is necessary to prove that the item examined at the lab is the same one as the police seized. The officer who first took possession will pass it over to someone else. They will both later make a statement to that effect. That procedure will continue until it is handed over to the scientist who examines it. It might be necessary for the chain of continuity to go even further than that.


----------



## LilianaB

I know exactly what it means in English. I would translate it as _Ciągłość i rzetelność załączników_, but it not a phrase I found in a Polish legal document, just a transaltion based on my knowlwdge of legal language in both languages. They may use somehting based on convention that I am not aware of. Another option would be: _Ciągłość i rzetelność materiału dowodowego_.


----------



## Dilettante1946

Thank you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Dilettante1946 said:


> Thank you!



Sorry. The translation is wrong. "Exhibit" is not "_załącznik" (which means "enclosed item"), and rzetelność __means “honesty” or “reliability”, not “continuity”.  I think you should find a bilingual lawyer to get this precisely translated._


----------



## LilianaB

I am very sorry, but _exhibit_ means _załącznik, _although, as I mentioned later,_ material dowodowy _may be more clear in this context, _a_nd _rzetelnosc_ is exactly the term that is meant by the English phrase. I have worked for courts, besides doing other things, for most of my professional life. This is absolutely the right expression. Not the Polish, court of course, but many documents come from Poland, since there are a lot of Polish people in New York. _Ciąglość_ is _continuity_ not _rzetność_. You cannot translate things word for word as you have been attemting now. The whole phrase, as a whole, means Ciągłość i _rzetelność_, or _wiarygodność_ _materiału_ _dowodowego_ ( or zalacznikow). _Ciągłość_ i _wiarygodność_ may sound even better, but there is nothing wrong with _rzetelność_ either.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I am very sorry, but _exhibit_ means _załącznik, _although, as I mentioned later,_ material dowodowy _may be more clear in this context, _a_nd _rzetelnosc_ is exactly the term that is meant by the English phrase. I have worked for courts, besides doing other things, for most of my professional life. This is absolutely the right expression. Not the Polish, court of course, but many documents come from Poland, since there are a lot of Polish people in New York. _Ciąglość_ is _continuity_ not _rzetność_. You cannot translate things word for word as you have been attemting now. The whole phrase, as a whole, means Ciągłość i _rzetelność_, or _wiarygodność_ _materiału_ _dowodowego_ ( or zalacznikow). _Ciągłość_ i _wiarygodność_ may sound even better, but there is nothing wrong with _rzetelność_ either.



You have not worked for the courts in Poland, neither you know Polish well enough, so you don’t know that an “exhibit” in court in Polish is “dowód rzeczowy”.


----------



## LilianaB

I know Ben Jamin the court documents that come from Poland very well and your comments in relation to this post are baseless. Please prove your point that this phrase means something else in Polish. Provide links to the right expression in Polish.


----------



## LilianaB

I know, Ben Jamin, the court documents that come from Poland very well and your comments in relation to this post are baseless. Please prove your point that this phrase means something else in Polish. Provide links to the right expression in Polish. I provided an alternate translation where exhibit is translated as _materiał dowodowy_ which is absolutely the right translation. _Exhibit_ often means załącznik in such legal papers as _Bills of Particulars_, and others.


You can observe the use of _załączniki and materiał_ _dowodowy_ in this article. http://prawo.legeo.pl/prawo/i-pkn-425-98/


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I know, Ben Jamin, the court documents that come from Poland very well and your comments in relation to this post are baseless. Please prove your point that this phrase means something else in Polish. Provide links to the right expression in Polish. I provided an alternate translation where exhibit is translated as _materiał dowodowy_ which is absolutely the right translation. _Exhibit_ often means załącznik in such legal papers as _Bills of Particulars_, and others.
> 
> 
> You can observe the use of _załączniki and materiał_ _dowodowy_ in this article. http://prawo.legeo.pl/prawo/i-pkn-425-98/



Read what Dilettante1946 has written:
“The link says: If the police take possession of an item that needs to go to the lab, it is necessary to prove that the item examined at the lab is the same one as the police seized. The officer who first took possession will pass it over to someone else. They will both later make a statement to that effect. That procedure will continue until it is handed over to the scientist who examines it. It might be necessary for the chain of continuity to go even further than that.”
The “item” described in this paragraph is called in Polish “dowód rzeczowy”. I don’t have to prove anything, every Polish speaker with some education knows that.
You just try to muddle the picture quoting words describing other things, which exist, are used in legal professions (not only) but have another meaning.


----------



## LilianaB

I absolutely know what it means in English. I would like to see a link to a real Polish document. If if you have one please kindly provide it. The translation I provided is the closest translation there is based on logic and Polish and English legal language. If you have a more conventional phrase, supported by a real legal document in Polish, please provide it. Otherwise, quoting of other things is not necessary. This is unfortunately what it means in legal language, which sometimes may not sound logical to a person who is not that involved in law in any way. "Rzetelność i ciąglość" or "wiarygodność i ciaglość materiału dowodowego", or "załączników", or if you really want to stretch it,"materiału dowodowego zawartego w załącznikach". _Materiał rzeczowy_ is _physical evidence_ only. There may be other types of evidence referenced to in exhibits.


----------

